# A cool article with a description of depression by Andrew W.K that is so accurate!!



## HotthenCold (Jun 2, 2015)

Ask Andrew W.K.: 'Do You Ever Get Depressed?' | Village Voice

I was really touched by this description of depression, as someone who has struggled for YEARS to put in to words what this whole beast is like.

I'm forgetting much of it already, and probably won't remember it a week from now, but hopefully enough of it will remain for me to remember when I'm struggling, and hopefully this happens for you too!

Damn this cacophony and fog!


----------



## PrincessX (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks. Yeah, it is a good summary. Although I don't feel like this now, I think it is an insightful description of depression. It is also an individual experience that he shares with others who might try to make sense of some of their depressive feelings/ episodes.


----------



## desiderata (Jun 4, 2015)

What an insightful article! I printed it so I can look back on it. Not coming from the experts but a real person dealing with depression makes it easy to relate to.


----------

